# Question:Fake Dayton Wheels?



## californiacamino (Mar 3, 2006)

I ran across some fakes...I think

They were stamped in the hub "Dayton Wire Wheels" but didn't really look like the logo.
Also there was a serial number next to logo that was stamped but on the inside of the rim next to the bead the same number appears hand engraved like with a inscriber not stamped. 
I wanted them bad but I think they were fake...Has anyone seen anything like this...are there known counterfeits out there


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

if all the nipples line up and face the same directions then their real Daytons


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

never seen any... Seems like alot of work!

people talk about the nipple hexs lining up. but I've seen some old old 72 spoke D's with the nipples no longer lining up.

You could always get ahold of Dayton and verify the serial number, they are very nice people.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

PICS!!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by californiacamino_@Aug 10 2007, 02:30 PM~8522964
> *I ran across some fakes...I think
> 
> They were stamped in the hub "Dayton Wire Wheels" but didn't really look like the logo.
> ...


sound real to me....on back of hub where the adaptor goes, look for 225a or 225c
also nipples lining up....


> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 10 2007, 02:38 PM~8523013
> *never seen any... Seems like alot of work!
> 
> people talk about the nipple hexs lining up. but I've seen some old old 72 spoke D's with the nipples no longer lining up.
> ...


possibly taken apart and relaced after chroming....


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Aug 10 2007, 02:42 PM~8523045
> *sound real to me....on back of hub where the adaptor goes, look for 225a or 225c
> also nipples lining up....possibly taken apart and relaced after chroming....
> *


my all golds said 225A inside the hubs and the nips lined up........haterz still said they were fake :uh:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

MY PRESTAMPED 1994S HAVE THE 225A STAMP ON THE INSIDE ALSO THEY HAVE A 1994 MADE IN USA STAMP BY OR UNDER THE SEAL ON THE INSIDE THEY ARE ASLO HAND SCRIBED WITH A DRUMMEL LIKE TOOL AND THE HAND WRITTEN TAG,,ID SAY AS LONG AS THEY LINE UP AND MOST IMPORTANT LOOK FOR THAT 225A STAMP ON THE BACK OF THE HUB FUCKIT SWOOP THEM BIOTCHES IF YOU DONT I WILL FROM UNDER YA SO HOW SOME WAY HAHAHAH NAW JUS PLAYIN GET THEMS~PEACE~! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 10 2007, 07:26 PM~8524726
> *my all golds said 225A inside the hubs and the nips lined up........haterz still said they were fake :uh:
> *



KEY WORD...


----------



## BigWorm1979 (Aug 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by californiacamino_@Aug 10 2007, 04:30 PM~8522964
> *I ran across some fakes...I think
> 
> They were stamped in the hub "Dayton Wire Wheels" but didn't really look like the logo.
> ...


BOOTLEG SHIT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

pics


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Aug 11 2007, 12:13 PM~8528102
> *pics
> *


X2


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

im willing to bet they are real. like the others said, check for the 225a or 225c and the nipples should line up.


----------



## jclark92 (Apr 23, 2007)

Anybody got pics of exactly how the stamp, and the etched serial # should look?


----------



## drasticlolo (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jclark92_@Sep 7 2007, 09:40 AM~8738852
> *Anybody got pics of exactly how the stamp, and the etched serial # should look?
> *


save the head ache sell them to me


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Aug 13 2007, 09:19 AM~8541055
> *X2
> *


x3 I really gotta see this shit


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2007, 01:01 AM~8748874
> *x3 I really gotta see this shit
> *


x that shit


----------



## californiacamino (Mar 3, 2006)

.......There gone now......


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

cuz that was a month ago poo-toe


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

anyone gots sum fakes fo sale


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

ill sell you a set of chinas for 800 and tell you there daytons


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Sep 20 2007, 11:58 AM~8832775
> *ill sell you a set of chinas for 800 and tell you there daytons
> *


 GOOD DEAL


----------



## Zappo90744 (May 2, 2006)

You could've cut the chase and called Dayton directly. Tor is hella cool at Dayton and he's at extension 211. He can give you exact info. Dayton nipples do all line up and face the same direction. If for some reason they don't but do have all the Dayton numbers, most likely the wheel was redone.

Here are a couple of pics of my 88 spoke Ds. Hope this helps in any way for future reference. :biggrin:


----------



## Juju the dudu (Sep 16, 2019)

ROCK OUT said:


> PICS!!!!


----------



## moorevisual (May 14, 2009)

look real to me


----------

